# 20700 Charger



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Who stocks chargers specifically for 20700 cells?


----------



## Christos (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Who stocks chargers specifically for 20700 cells?


Most Chargers should charge 20700 batteries.

I use an Xtar queen ant and the nitecore i8 and both can handle 20700's.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Who stocks chargers specifically for 20700 cells?


my d4 netcore works fore the 20700 and my old i4


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/18)

Crisis averted, my D4 fits them beautifully

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

